# What price to pay for a car at auctions



## !RAY (6 Nov 2008)

Hi
Compared to the price you will pay for a car in a garage what can you expect to pay at auction.I have to put some bids in on a few cars should i bid 20,30,40% below the garage price.
Thanks
!RAY


----------



## RS2K (6 Nov 2008)

Impossible to answer that. It depends car to car and night to night.

Bid whatever you think is a good price, and no more.


----------



## Elitist (6 Nov 2008)

You can subscribe to their results sheets giving year, milage, price achieved
Merlin send one out by email once a month


----------



## roadrunner (6 Nov 2008)

If anyone is subscribed can they tell me how much would a 04 VW Passat comfortline make, been trying to shift mine without any joy.


----------



## paddyd (6 Nov 2008)

roadrunner said:


> If anyone is subscribed can they tell me how much would a 04 VW Passat comfortline make, been trying to shift mine without any joy.



Its nigh on impossible to answer your question. I've been to auctions over the years when everything was a high mileage salesman's car, and cars would easily sell for 40-60% of their trade value.
With all the repo and low mileage at the auctions these days, I seen of popular low mileage diesels going for 33% off trade value, or roughly half of the carzone cheaper prices.
Trade value however, means absolutely nothing these days.

go to an auction, it only cost a few € to sit and watch. I advice going to a few auctions before buying. Also set a max price you are prepared to pay for a car, and never go over it.


----------



## MandaC (6 Nov 2008)

Listening to a radio article, said there are so many finance repossessions based at an Auction centre in Naas, I wonder if these would be a bargain?


----------



## starlite68 (7 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Listening to a radio article, said there are so many finance repossessions based at an Auction centre in Naas, I wonder if these would be a bargain?


thats true...all the auctions are awash with repossession cars and vans these days!


----------



## extopia (7 Nov 2008)

When you see repossessed toyotas for sale at an auction, it really brings home the scale of our economic problems.


----------



## Dinny (7 Nov 2008)

spoke to auction centre yesterday. said he sold a 06 vw passat, tdi high line 70000km on clock for €10,000.


----------



## paddyd (7 Nov 2008)

Dinny said:


> spoke to auction centre yesterday. said he sold a 06 vw passat, tdi high line 70000km on clock for €10,000.



this sounds about right to me. Even when RTE news went to Naas, they showed an repo'ed avg mileage '06 E220 with a trade value of 30k that sold for €20k


----------



## Caveat (7 Nov 2008)

It's possible to get great bargains at auctions - particularly if you are mechanically minded or can bring someone, and especially if you are not concerned about car image/badge.

Depends on what you want but traditionally unloved or maligned, low mileage but perfectly functional and reliable models like e.g. the old Mitsubishi Charisma or Mazda 323 can be picked up very cheaply.

You need to be patient too and disciplined about what you will spend.


----------



## finisklin (7 Nov 2008)

I looked at Merlin car auctions this week and subscribed to their catalogue of  prices achieved for cars sold in the last month (Sept).  

Very disappointed at the prices and range of cars.....For example, with repossessions one might expect a fair few executive cars such as BMW 3 series or lower end Mercedes. Surprise surprise but very few 08, 07 or 06 models featured in the catalogue.

I've come to the conclusion that the finance houses/leasing companies either sell off the good stock to dealers that they have relationships with or Merlin car auctions flog them before they actually go to auction.

I tried AIB leasing and finance as they are not associated with Merlin and they have a car park/garage of repossessed cars. Got the number but have truied it several times and no reply! If there is any AIBers out there, please feel free to fill us in on how best to access these guys and get a shot at purchasing a new repossessed car. 

If my take on this is off the mark, feel free to set me straight......

Anyway, I have the list from merlin so if anyone wishes to peruse it please PM  and I will forward. 

As for the second hand car I'm off to the UK....less hassle and more straight forward leg work.


----------



## paddyd (8 Nov 2008)

finisklin said:


> I looked at Merlin car auctions this week and subscribed to their catalogue of  prices achieved for cars sold in the last month (Sept).
> 
> Very disappointed at the prices and range of cars.....For example, with repossessions one might expect a fair few executive cars such as BMW 3 series or lower end Mercedes. Surprise surprise but very few 08, 07 or 06 models featured in the catalogue.
> 
> ...



its incredibly rare to find the kind of cars you refer to at an auction. Theres a reason they're popular, so they go to the trade, not to auction.

remember the cars at auction are the ones that can't/won't sell on the forecourt (or of late the ones the banks need to shift asap), and they sell for very low money, so if it was full of BMW's and Merc's we'd all be there.
thats why if you want an auction car, you need to have no specific requirements, just that for example, you want to spend 12k on a 2yo diesel car. Thats it. Then what you see on the day is what you get.

If you decide that you want to be very specific with the marque and spec of car you want, then like you said, just go to the UK or a local dealer.


----------

